# Money and college



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

My parents make to much for me to get scholarships based on need, but don't make enough to easily pay for 2 kids to go to school. Any good ideas on how to help finance college with out going into major debt? Or any money tips or ideas at all?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> My parents make to much for me to get scholarships based on need, but don't make enough to easily pay for 2 kids to go to school. Any good ideas on how to help finance college with out going into major debt? Or any money tips or ideas at all?


 Military service. That's the only way I know of.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Get scholarships based on merit. Also you could get financial aid, which is just that. It aids you, not quite taking out a huge loan, since your parents can pay for some of it, but it definitely can help.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Military service. That's the only way I know of.


Yikes, I'll pass.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Get scholarships based on merit. Also you could get financial aid, which is just that. It aids you, not quite taking out a huge loan, since your parents can pay for some of it, but it definitely can help.


Yeah my parents make to much even for a little of financial aid. I can do the merit one, I missed the deadline for this year though which sucks. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Besides merit scholarships, looks like you're going to have to take on some loans yourself if your parents can't help you out.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*An idea or two...*

Look for co-op programs where you may alternate school terms with work terms. Where I went to university, many students would take this kind of option as a way to help pay for semesters and when they graduated they may have had up to 2 years of work experience to go with the degree itself.

Don't forget to go to the schools financial aid section and see if there are specific scholarships that you may apply as well as if there are any government programs that may help. In my university days, if I had maintained an 80% average I could have gotten up to $10,000 from the Canadian federal government for studying Math and Computer Science though in the end I only got $3750 since it only lasted a year and a half before my average dropped too much to keep that scholarship.

Online Donations Fight Student Debt at ScholarMatch, SponsorMyDegree is another idea if you are Ok with doing some more digging and trying to get sponsorship for what you want to study.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

jbking said:


> Look for co-op programs where you may alternate school terms with work terms. Where I went to university, many students would take this kind of option as a way to help pay for semesters and when they graduated they may have had up to 2 years of work experience to go with the degree itself.
> 
> Don't forget to go to the schools financial aid section and see if there are specific scholarships that you may apply as well as if there are any government programs that may help. In my university days, if I had maintained an 80% average I could have gotten up to $10,000 from the Canadian federal government for studying Math and Computer Science though in the end I only got $3750 since it only lasted a year and a half before my average dropped too much to keep that scholarship.
> 
> Online Donations Fight Student Debt at ScholarMatch, SponsorMyDegree is another idea if you are Ok with doing some more digging and trying to get sponsorship for what you want to study.


Ooooh! :laughing: Thank you! I will look into all of that!


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I know some people get married for scholarship here. Maybe it's the same where you are.

Maybe you could sign some kind of contract to insure divorce after a certain time with a person in the same situation as you and divorce after your studies are over.

And since it's not a real wedding you can get married with whoever: tranny, man, woman. lol

It's a bit radical but, if it's your only choice and it can get you the level of schooling you want..


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Mestarious said:


> I know some people get married for scholarship here. Maybe it's the same where you are.
> 
> Maybe you could sign some kind of contract to insure divorce after a certain time with a person in the same situation as you and divorce after your studies are over.
> 
> ...


Wait where are you from?


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

work study programs
TA for a professor
Part time job
Plasma/Blood donations


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

work study programs
TA for a professor
Part time job
Plasma/Blood donations


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

fn0rd said:


> work study programs
> TA for a professor
> Part time job
> Plasma/Blood donations


#1 parents make to much money.
#2 what is that?
#3 I have one.
#4 you can't do that where I live.


----------



## Nietzsche (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in a similar predicament. My college education is $50,000/year and my parents make too much to qualify for financial aid.

I applied to a few independent merit scholarships, and I recommend you do the same. Even if you missed the deadline this year, you can apply next year. Ask your (ex?) counselor about any local scholarships for which you qualify. Also look into possible company scholarships (assuming your parents work for any companies).

Also, I think TAing (teacher's assistant) is a good idea once you know enough to do it. Part time jobs, if they're feasible, will probably be the largest source of income. Look into research programs that will pay you (I know, at my school, students can get paid to conduct independent research initiatives or to help a professor with his research).

I'm not sure if this will apply to you, but I'm also looking into investing in stocks. If you're willing to learn how and if your parents are willing to give you a bit of money to start a portfolio, that could translate into a handsome sum by the time you graduate.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Nietzsche said:


> I'm in a similar predicament. My college education is $50,000/year and my parents make too much to qualify for financial aid.
> 
> I applied to a few independent merit scholarships, and I recommend you do the same. Even if you missed the deadline this year, you can apply next year. Ask your (ex?) counselor about any local scholarships for which you qualify. Also look into possible company scholarships (assuming your parents work for any companies).
> 
> ...


50,000? Crap, where are you going? Yeah I have a part time job and also getting ready to start investing in stocks. But I will look into the rest, thanks!


----------



## Nietzsche (Jun 29, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> 50,000? Crap, where are you going? Yeah I have a part time job and also getting ready to start investing in stocks. But I will look into the rest, thanks!


I'm going to Yale. Where are you going? And I'm always glad to help a fellow desperate college student out!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I paid for most of college and about half of law school through merit scholarships.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Nietzsche said:


> I'm going to Yale. Where are you going? And I'm always glad to help a fellow desperate college student out!


HOLY COW! You are paying to much!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

timeless said:


> I paid for most of college and about half of law school through merit scholarships.


To be honest my college really doesn't offer that many merit scholarships.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> To be honest my college really doesn't offer that many merit scholarships.


You don't have to get them through your school. There are plenty of sites like fastweb.com that I use to find new scholarships. It can be hard to find scholarships if you're not a minority but it's not impossible.


----------



## Checkmate (Jul 25, 2010)

Do your parents live fairly close to the university? I stayed home while in college and saved a lot of money by not paying rent. I also had a part time job on campus and since I was a student I did not have to pay Social Security and saved more money.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Check Rotary for some scholarships, Kiwanis community organizations.
I don't know how common this is but believe it or not I negotiated my cost with cash.
Live with a friend and say you live on your own for a year. Use your friends address. I believe its one year they can't use your parents income as you aren't in there household. I remember in college someone used that and got in. Sorry it's been a while.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

You could go to a cheaper college...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> You could go to a cheaper college...


I'm all ready going to a cheep school!


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I'm all ready going to a cheep school!


I'd follow jbking's advice. I worked 20 to 30 hours a week during term time and I had two jobs during the summers when I was in college. I also took out loans.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> I'd follow jbking's advice. I worked 20 to 30 hours a week during term time and I had two jobs during the summers when I was in college. I also took out loans.


Yeah, I already do that though!


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

Move to Ireland...College is pretty much free here! I'm in one of the best Law school's and I pay just over €1'500 a year  You have to be living here for at least 3 years though I think unless you have citizenship I suppose  Moving probably isn't an option for ye though  but I don't have any other ideas!


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Yeah, I already do that though!


OK, then I don't know what else you can do, except to find a full-time job that pays for school and go at night.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Emigrate to Europe. Uni is nearly free there.


----------



## mustihayya (Aug 23, 2010)

getting a part time job would be nice


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

File your own taxes. If your parents make too much for you to get scholarships, yet they won't pay for your college, they don't deserve to claim you anymore to get tax breaks. Then you'll be flooded with financial aid. You can also get a job.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Aliboo said:


> Move to Ireland...College is pretty much free here! I'm in one of the best Law school's and I pay just over €1'500 a year  You have to be living here for at least 3 years though I think unless you have citizenship I suppose  Moving probably isn't an option for ye though  but I don't have any other ideas!


European degrees rarely transfer to the US. All of my friends have had to go back to college here.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> European degrees rarely transfer to the US. All of my friends have had to go back to college here.


I've heard it's only a couple of tests one has to pass.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know... None of the business degrees have transferred...


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> European degrees rarely transfer to the US. All of my friends have had to go back to college here.


Yeah I think you just have to add on to it rather than start again...it'd certainly be cheaper anyways.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> File your own taxes. If your parents make too much for you to get scholarships, yet they won't pay for your college, they don't deserve to claim you anymore to get tax breaks. Then you'll be flooded with financial aid. You can also get a job.


They do pay for it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Filo said:


> Emigrate to Europe. Uni is nearly free there.


 lol you cant just emigrate to europe and get free university, it doesn't rly work like that


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> lol you cant just emigrate to europe and get free university, it doesn't rly work like that


I hadn't really planned on doing that.


----------



## Cghee (Apr 24, 2011)

My suggestion is to try to get student loans if scholarships arent available. If u do, only borrow the least amount that is needed because they will let you borrow more than is needed. When doing so make sure you read about the different loans out there because they are all different such as subsidized and unsubsidized for example. If your parents can help you out the government can defer payments for a period until you are out of school and they will give you a long payment period just like a car payment.


----------

